# Bad Experience with LCB- CHIC admissions rep



## aguaviolet (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi everyone. I applied to the Cooking and Hospitality Intitute of Chicago which is an Le Cordon Bleu school and was supposed to start in Feb/08. Well, with this site and other sources, I kept seeing the great advice to get a job in the industry first before commiting to school. So I emailed the admissions rep and told him I would not be attending CHIC. He asked me why and I told him that working full time and going to school full time would be good for me and that I had to take care of some things and so I needed to know how to withdraw from the school. He responds to me saying that I was onboard to start in Feb and have 5 months to plan. Then he tells me that I have "one of the lightest" schedule (I had the option of tranferring some classes from my college). But what got me all mad was that now he "guesses the dream isn't as strong as _) told [him]". What is that supposed to mean? I know his job is to try to get people to come and stay, but he doesn't know me. I was considering going back to that school once I got some experience, but now I just don't know. It has been two months since I "applied". Was it wrong for me to wait that long to back out? Thanks for the opinions._


----------



## chris r. (Jan 8, 2007)

I got handed the same lines when looking at prospective schools. It was a real turn-off. "If you don't apply now, you might not get in!" I got that at CHIC and Il Inst of Art . I'm now attending full-time at Kendall, they gave me a little nudge (but I had every intention of attending that school) when I applied, which I can fully appreciate now, I think at the time it was really what I needed. So you might lose your application fee, it's better than losing a quarter worth of tuition fees. As long as you have the money, which is what they want, you should be able to call the shots, not them. Take your time and when it's right, you'll know.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I graduated from CHIC and now also attend Kendall full time (in the hospitality program). Was CHIC bad, yes and no. I could have gotten the same quality (or possibly better) education elsewhere for cheaper.

I do think it's funny how the CHIC rep made that comment about "dreams" when they will take just about anyone as long as mommy or daddy has cash.

It is his job to try to keep you enrolled, just like it is his job to lure people in with all this Le Cordon Bleu propoganda. If he is going to be that way, you are probably better off. There are other great schools to look at, I would definitely suggest either Washburne or Kendall.


----------



## aguaviolet (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I just didn't expect all that pressure. I went to the school for their open house, next thing I know, was shelling out $100 for an application fee, when all I wanted was more info on the school. I had no intention of applying, but somehow I did. It was like I was brainwashed or something. :crazy: I learned my lesson; I'm not going to be pressured into something like that anymore. If I'm ever in a situation again, I'm just going to walk away.


----------

